# Shouldn't there be...



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 16, 2011)

Shouldn't there be a special forum for the staff? 
It'd be helpful by creating a topic that the entire staff can read instead of sending PMs to each staff member.
It could also be a place where things could be made private before making public.
---
Staff, you earned it. But if it isn't a pain to make, please make a forum for yourself.
---


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

Why?  I mean, I read your reasons, but that's not usually what Staff forums are for.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 16, 2011)

What are they for?


----------



## Ikki (Jul 17, 2011)

You mean a forum where you write stuff to the staff? That's what this is for.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 17, 2011)

Urm....there is one.
You just can't see it. 
We mainly use it to swap stories about the crazy stuff that our members do.
(And the porn section is _awesome_)

If you need to make a thread that almost all of the staff are certain to read....well, you would post it here in GBAtemp.net discussions.


----------



## Wintrale (Jul 17, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> You mean a forum where you write stuff to the staff? That's what this is for.



Over on NF, where I'm a Mod, they actually have a subforum where you can post threads that only you and the staff can see. It's for all the private stuff you don't want to discuss openly, like if a certain member is being an arse or if you simply want to vent without prying eyes. It's kinda handy and gets tonnes of use...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (And the porn section is _awesome_)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 17, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, that's actually a pretty neat idea. 
Beats the hell out of us having to make new threads in our evil lair....err...porn section.....aw dammit, STAFF FORUM when a problem arises.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit: read it again. That is a pretty good idea. It's like a secret blog


----------



## Ikki (Jul 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Urm....there is one.
> You just can't see it.


In a forum I was at, you could see it but you couldn't access it. It's a nice way to troll the plebs.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 17, 2011)

And it's good to discuss without trolls being, well, trolls


----------



## machomuu (Jul 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it that every blue moon when Wintrale posts the posts are always...right?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Urm....there is one.
> You just can't see it.
> We mainly use it to swap stories about the crazy stuff that our members do.
> (And the porn section is _awesome_)


I never knew that before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Is this the staff forum?


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 17, 2011)

If you mean a forum that's private only to staff, we already have that obviously (multiple ones even).

If you meant a section only you and staff can see, I don't think that's possible on our current forum version, so it'd need to be custom made.

@FiReFoX_7: Nope, that's a section visible to Admins and Wood fans.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't there be a special forum for the staff?
> It'd be helpful by creating a topic that the entire staff can read instead of sending PMs to each staff member.
> It could also be a place where things could be made private before making public.
> ---
> ...








What a novel idea!
Oh, wait...


(I couldn't resist. We have them already. It's a pretty standard thing to have on a forum.)
Keep in mind you're just a member, so you can't see it.

I'm willing to provide screenshots at a rate of £300 a picture.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 17, 2011)

I accessed it once using the GBAtemp forum exploit (just experiment with the URL a bit) and I found lots of cool stuff there.
Like, "Petition to ban Sausage Head" or "Lets start banning for sig+ava size limit" and other cool stuff.
But then a supervisor found out I was in that section and fix'd that bug.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jul 17, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I'm willing to provide screenshots at a rate of £300 a picture.


Provide me with your bank account info and I'll get you the money. I pinky promise I wont do something completely different...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait wait wait.
You _have_ a private forum for yourselves?!
Then there was no point in this topic! 





 No fair!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait.
> You _have_ a private forum for yourselves?!
> Then there was no point in this topic!
> 
> ...


that's the sad, cold, truth.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 17, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did I bother making this topic? 
I should've guessed


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 16, 2011)

Shouldn't there be a special forum for the staff? 
It'd be helpful by creating a topic that the entire staff can read instead of sending PMs to each staff member.
It could also be a place where things could be made private before making public.
---
Staff, you earned it. But if it isn't a pain to make, please make a forum for yourself.
---


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 17, 2011)

Guess I can close this then.


----------

